# Sucessful double error?



## Kenneth (Aug 8, 2008)

*Successful double error?*

Did you BLD cubers ever realised it is possible to do errors but still solve the cube?

Example: you look at an FD edge that you memo... Then when solving you some how remember it was an DF edge instead of FD... You do your setups and solve the DF edge but you do a new error and solve it as it was an FD edge and gets it right.

The solve is successful!!!

And you probably even newer know you did the double error


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 8, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> And you probably even newer know you did the double error



wow that's kind of metaphysical lol. Two wrongs really can make a right.

Chris


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 8, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > And you probably even newer know you did the double error
> ...



i ACTUALLY Lol'd at that haha


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 9, 2008)

3 lefts also make a right.


----------



## joey (Aug 9, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> 3 lefts also make a right.


L L L = L'
L' = R ????


----------



## TMOY (Aug 9, 2008)

1 UD'F2B2UD'LU'DF2B2U'D also makes a right.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 9, 2008)

joey said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > 3 lefts also make a right.
> ...



based on that logic...YES...now everyone replace all of your R turns with L's!!!!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 14, 2008)

"The bathroom is down the hall and to the right... I mean left prime."


----------



## kratos94 (Aug 18, 2008)

O.O thought it was l x' that made an R? btw i tried replacing my R with an L' and i ended up with a screwed up solve O.O any advice on how to fix?


----------



## blah (Aug 18, 2008)

Dude you can't be serious -_-" How can you replace your R with L'?! We were just fooling around...

Advice on how to fix: Don't do your R as L', just do them as R


----------

